# Fairfield House - Exeter, Devon - 2011



## balrog (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am new to the site but thought I would start posting some of the visits I have made over the last 6 months. First off is this site that seems to have just 1 main part of the building left (google maps shows it used to be a bigger site).

A little history - The Hamilton family lived at Fairfield from around 1850 until 1930 - including Alexander Abercromby Hamilton and the Revd. Robert Abercromby Hamilton so it goes back a bit. Fairfield is also called Fairfield Lodge, so you have the situation where Fairfield Lodge is the main house and that has a lodge at the end of the drive called Fairfield Lodge which I think is all that is left now. Info taken says that the Cottage was one of several properties damaged during enemy action in June 1941. It is recorded in the book "Fire on the Wind" which you can obtain at the City Library.

Anyway as below:- 




1 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




4 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




10 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




7 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




12 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




13 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




20 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




21 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




14 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




22 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




23 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




15 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




24 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr




19 by Roan Manion Images, on Flickr

Thanks you


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah, Exeter!  A nice piece of history there. Good stuff. Are you local?
Fab find and first report Balrog...and welcome along to DP.


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 29, 2011)

Great report...thanks for posting.

Welcome to DP too


----------



## balrog (Nov 29, 2011)

*Cheers*

Yes I am now local, been away from the area for over 10 years but am back to this beautiful part of England 

Cheers


----------



## Ratters (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - good report/piccies


----------



## 92media (Dec 11, 2011)

is this place still there?
im not really local, so its bit of a pain to travel and find it gone :/


----------



## smiler (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice One That, I enjoyed it, Thanks and Welcome to DP.


----------



## balrog (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes it was there when I checked last week. There is another building up the road which is the same size I have just been in this weekend so will update picks soon


----------



## glass (Jan 11, 2012)

Shame, but love the pics and history is always appreciated!


----------



## Faing (Jan 11, 2012)

pic numbr 12 is prety cool, what pp did you use on the pics? nice find.


----------



## Be3Acreman (Jan 23, 2012)

Where this place? what code EX?
Cheers


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 23, 2012)

nice little find..


----------

